# The Happening...for realz?



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57459357/gm-grass-linked-to-texas-cattle-deaths/

The article claims a strain of genetically modified grass has suddenly evolved the ability to make cyanide....resulting in the death of a small cattle herd.

[I see at least one source which indicates the grass in question is not genetically modified, but traditionally hybridized...which actually seems a bit more scary...what other 'normal' plants are just waiting for a small DNA mutation to start making poison?!!?]

Time to start viewing 'The Happening' as more of an instruction manual??


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

This comment on the above-mentioned article might prove insightful: Click


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Living in El Paso, my wife often jokes that there isn't enough greenery here. And what plants grow wild here all want to hurt her. Horse Cripplers crave the blood and agony of your feet!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Actually, the grass mentioned in the article is a hybrid, not genetically modified. That aside, the symptoms described are not typical of cyanide poisoning in cattle, as noted in this article:

http://www.gainesvilleregister.com/agnews/x1255111318/Cattle-deaths-blamed-on-natural-poisoning

Also interesting to note - production of cyanide in some types of plants is a natural process (peach pits and apple seeds are good examples). Environmental stress, such as drought, can result in unusually high concentrations in plant matter.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

So,can I use this as an excuse to not mow my lawn so often?:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can still mow the lawn, Zurgh, just don't eat the clippings:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Also don't let animals eat your grass clippings.


----------

